# Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Mugu Mails erhalte ich ja massenhaft. Aber der hat die Reckordsumme von 165.600.000 $. Eniac, kannst du mehr bieten? Ich bin nur nicht mit der Quote von 60:40 einverstanden.
Mindestens 50:50 muss es schon sein.  


> Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
> Received: from mail09.syd.optusnet.com.au ([211.29.132.190]) by abcdeex01.abcde.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.211);
> Thu, 8 Sep 2005 15:14:24 +0200
> Received: from localhost.localdomain (webmail01.syd.optusnet.com.au [211.29.132.235])
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Mit die volgelschlagene Teilung 50/50 bin ich einvelstandeln.
Ihle Antwolt elwaltend.
Ml.Xi Chu


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Xi Chu schrieb:
			
		

> Mit die volgelschlagene Teilung 50/50 bin ich einvelstandeln.
> Ihle Antwolt elwaltend.
> Ml.Xi Chu


O.K. meld dich an Xi Chu, alles weitere dann per PN.
Müssen die hier Mitlesenden nicht neidisch machen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

*Neid*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen die hier Mitlesenden nicht neidisch machen.


Zu spät!


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

*Re: Neid*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spät!


Wenn du mir versprichst es nicht weiterzuerzählen, lade ich dich nat  Rot am See zu einer grossen Sause ein. Und den Herrn Xi Chu nehmen wir mit.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. meld dich an Xi Chu, alles weitere dann per PN.
> Müssen die hier Mitlesenden nicht neidisch machen.


Gelne is sich nul kleines Ploblem. Intelnetplovidel will gleich mein Zugang spellen wegen Zensul. Will Schmielgeld. Könnte Sie ganz schnell pel Westeln Union 500,-- € schickeln, Geld elhalten natülich doppelt zulück. Ich kann nicht selbel zahle weil glade bei wichtige Business Telmin.
Xi Chu 
P.S.:Geben einfach Tlansaktionsnummel von Westel Union hiel an


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Habe soeben elektronisch € 500 angwiesen.
Die Western Union Nummer kann ich aber leider hier nicht öffentlich posten.
Datenschutz, du verstehen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*urgent business*

Velstehe, kannst Du sicke nummel nach diesel E-Mail

[email protected]

keinel Solge ist sich sichel nix passieln


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Du chineschischer Halbdackel, du.
Ich hab doch gesagt du sollst dich hier anmelden, damit wir das per PN machen. Verstehste nix?
Aber hier haste die Nummer als Hashwert, einfach umrechnen!

687648798498ß08832079875787768748658784587
688682643875468694686548618468689569269566


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Konfuzilus sagt:
"Wel beleidigt Geschäftspaltnel veletzt nul sein eigelnes Poltmonaie. 
Wen Nummel nicht in 10 Minuten da, Geschäft kaputt.
Ausseldem neue Bedingung weil Du Dein Gesicht verlolen:nun nul noch 30%.
Xi Chu
Ich zweifle nicht zu finden andelen Paltnel mit mehl Wülde.


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Entschuldigung, ich wusst nicht dass du auch schwäbisch verstehst.
Unter 50:50 geht nix. Konfuzius hin oder her.
Und per Mail geht auch nix. Und unter Druck setzen lass ich mich auch nicht. Überlegs dir gut, so einen naiven Partner findest du so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Stieglitz geht jetzt ins Wochenende.
Xi Chu muss auf das Geld bis Montag warten. Sorry.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Velelhtel Stielglitze,
Sie sind  laus!!! 
Ich habe das Geschäft mit eine andele ehlenwelte Mitglied aus diese Folum gemacht.
Bestel Glüsse

Xi Chu


----------



## Eniac (10 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mugu Mails erhalte ich ja massenhaft. Aber der hat die Reckordsumme von 165.600.000 $. Eniac, kannst du mehr bieten?



Ich persönlich glaube ich nicht. Ansonsten: http://www.419eater.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4440


Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (10 September 2005)

Xi Chu schrieb:
			
		

> Velelhtel Stielglitze,
> Sie sind  laus!!!
> Ich habe das Geschäft mit eine andele ehlenwelte Mitglied aus diese Folum gemacht.
> Bestel Glüsse
> ...


So ein Sch... .Ich tippe auf Telekomunikacja


----------



## Teleton (12 September 2005)

Tja Stieglitz, weil Du nicht wolltest hab ich das Geschäft mit Herrn Chu gemacht. Es funktioniert wirklich, grade sind die ersten 20.000.000 $ auf meinem Konto eingegangen.


Als Trost hätte ich den hier gibt aber nur lächerliche 4%



> Dear friend,
> 
> I am Mr. Alexei Zakharenko a personal treasurer to Mikhail Khodorkovsky the Richest man in Russia and owner of the following companies: Chairman CEO:YUKOS OIL (Russian Largest Oil Company) Chairman CEO: Menatep SBP Bank (A well reputable financial institution with it’s Branches all over the world).
> 
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (12 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Stieglitz, weil Du nicht wolltest hab ich das Geschäft mit Herrn Chu gemacht. Es funktioniert wirklich, grade sind die ersten 20.000.000 $ auf meinem Konto eingegangen.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! :bussi:  :bussi:  :bussi:


----------



## BenTigger (13 September 2005)

@Teleton,

Super, wie abgemacht sende die Kiste mit dem leckeren Maltwhisky dann zu mir nach Hause. Sage mir bescheid, wenn alles klar ist, damit ich die dir zu Verfügung gestellte Mailadresse dann wieder für meinen anderen Mugu verwenden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Ich übe mich mit 3.500.000 USD in christlicher Bescheidenheit:

```
Received: from hotmail.com ([64.4.39.9])
	by winfaktenigate ([192.168.0.3], envelope-sender=<assistmrspointer_charityhomes(at)msn.com>)
	with No Spam Today! Service V2.3.1.2 Freeware
	for 192.168.0.2; Tue, 13 Sep 2005 11:29:50 +0200
Received: from mail pickup service by hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC;
	 Tue, 13 Sep 2005 02:29:42 -0700
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Received: from 62.166.232.22 by by11fd.bay11.hotmail.msn.com with HTTP;
	Tue, 13 Sep 2005 09:29:42 GMT
X-Originating-IP: [62.166.232.22]
X-Originating-Email: [[email protected]]
X-Sender: assistmrspointer_charityhomes(at)msn.com
From: "Mrs .pointer Charity homes" <[email protected]>
To: tracy_thegreatstar(at)yahoo.fr
Bcc:
```



> Subject: ASSIST MRS MELLISA POINTER(URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL PROPOSAL).
> Date: Tue, 13 Sep 2005 09:29:42 +0000
> Mime-Version: 1.0
> Content-Type: text/plain; format=flowed
> ...


----------



## dotshead (13 September 2005)

Melissa? 



> Dearest In The Lord,
> 
> Greetings to you and your family, I am Mrs VILLARAN NENITA, from
> Philippines. I am married to Mr. MARIO NENITA who worked with Philippines
> ...



Das ist mein First-Bait den ich momentan mache. Derweil sind viele Mails geschickt worden.

Irgendwie kommt mir der Text sehr ähnlich vor. Ist Melissa die Reinkarnation von Nenita? Hat sich ihr Vermögen verringert?


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Ein Hr Columbus bietet mir 1,8 Mio USD Provision:

```
Received: from netscape1320.com ([84.137.57.195])
	by winfaktenigate ([192.168.0.3], envelope-sender=<robertcolumbus11(at)netscape.net>)
	with No Spam Today! Service V2.3.1.3 Freeware
	for 192.168.0.2; Thu, 15 Sep 2005 13:22:52 +0200
From: robert columbus <robertcolumbus11(at)netscape.net>
To: (eine Spamtrap Adresse)(at)winfakten.de
Reply-To: robertcolumbus22(at)netscape.net
Subject: ICH BRAUCHE IHRE HILFE  
Date: Thu, 15 Sep 2005 13:22:54 +0200
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary="48288f47-c4de-4d90-adcb-d7ddc1c300f2"


This is a multi-part message in MIME format

--48288f47-c4de-4d90-adcb-d7ddc1c300f2
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
```



> Der freide Gottes sei mit dir,
> Bei meiner suche nach einer zuverl=E4ssigen und Gott fu=B4rchtenden person =
> und deine bekannshaft gemacht zu haben durch gebete und schmerzerlittene m=FC=
> he habe ich entschieden deine hilfe meine letzten wunsch tragend =
> ...


----------



## wibu (7 November 2005)

Ich bekomme 30% von 18,5 Mio. :lol: 


			
				Mugu schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst muß ich Ihre Zuversicht in dieser Verhandlung bitten, dies ist auf
> Grund seiner lage als das Sein total VERTRAULICH und-GEHEIMNIS.
> 
> Aber ich weiß, daß eine Verhandlung dieses Ausmaßes irgendeinen ängstlich
> ...


Gruß wibu


----------



## stieglitz (7 November 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme 30% von 18,5 Mio. :lol:


Unter 50 % würde ich garnicht erst anfangen.


----------



## wibu (7 November 2005)

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Außerdem muss ich mal langsam an ´nen neuen Ferrari denken (mein Weib meckert schon wegen der alten Karre).

Gruß wibu


----------



## Teleton (7 November 2005)

HaHa Wibu, das war ein Fehler die E-Mailadr. des Geschäftspartners mit anzugeben. Ich habe ihn angeschrieben und mitgeteilt dass ich schon für 20% dabei bin. Nachdem die Sache mit Herrn Chu schon so wunderbar geklappt hat hol ich mir da noch etwas Weihnachtsgeld.


----------



## stieglitz (7 November 2005)

Bääääh, ich bin immer der Looser. Sch ... Mugus, Ich will auch Ferrari.
Aber hier naht ja bereits meine finanzielle Rettung:


> Betreff: WINNING NOTIFICATION
> 
> EURO MILLIONS LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL
> FROM: INTERNATIONAL PROMOTION/PRIZE AWARD DEPT.
> ...


Das kann mir keiner nehmen.
Und das auch nicht. Ätsche-Bätsche




> Ref. Nº: ES/007/05/12/MAD.
> Batch. Nº: GHT/2907/333/05.
> 
> YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS WON THE LOTTERY.
> ...


----------



## wibu (7 November 2005)

Das darf einfach nicht wahr sein! Teleton fällt mir in den Rücken! Der versaut doch den Schnitt mit seinen 20%! Nix ist es mit den Millionen. Job gekündigt, Ferrari bestellt, Weltkreise gebucht, Frau mit Klunkern behängt und nun?? :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: Und dann kommt der stieglitz auch noch mit seinem Losglück  :bigcry:


----------



## stieglitz (7 November 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Das darf einfach nicht wahr sein! Teleton fällt mir in den Rücken! Der versaut doch den Schnitt mit seinen 20%! Nix ist es mit den Millionen. Job gekündigt, Ferrari bestellt, Weltkreise gebucht, Frau mit Klunkern behängt und nun?? :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: Und dann kommt der stieglitz auch noch mit seinem Losglück  :bigcry:


Und zu allem Übel ist Montagmittag und die Woche immer noch nicht rum.
Aber man soll den Mut nicht verlieren, irgendwo brennt immer ein Lichtlein der Hoffnung. Ich habe einen neuen Mugu mit 25 % von 135.000.000 $.
Den verrate ich euch nicht, sonst klaut Teleton den mir wieder:


> Late General Sani Abacha whodied in office in June, 1998
> and his successor General Abdulsalam Abubakar who relinquished
> power in May, 1999.In the course of our duty, we have so far been
> able to recover about US135,000,000.00 (One Hundred
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (7 November 2005)

Da passt jetzt dieser Text bei Spiegel Online:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,383454-3,00.html


> INTERNET- KRIMINALITÄT
> 
> Die betrogene Witwe nimmt Rache
> 
> Lagos gilt als Weltzentrale der Internet-Betrüger. Von ihren Opfern im Westen ergaunern sie Millionen. Nur Öl und Kakao bringen Nigeria mehr Devisen. Auch die Deutsche Frieda Springer-Beck gehört zu den Betrogenen - seit Jahren kämpft sie in Afrika um ihr Recht und Geld. Von Uwe Buse mehr...


Achtung! ziemlich lang.


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Den verrate ich euch nicht, sonst klaut Teleton den mir wieder:


Keine Sorge ich habe im Moment keine Zeit dazu. Ich habe grade eine wichtige E-Mail-Nachricht meiner Bank erhalten und muss wegen einer "planmässigen Aktualisierung der Kundendatenbank" meine ganze Liste mit noch nicht verbrauchten TANs in ein Internetformular eintippen. Damit bin ich noch einige Zeit beschäftigt.


----------



## stieglitz (18 November 2005)

Hi Wibo, Hi Teleton
das hat bei euch  wohl doch nicht geklappt, er such erneut vetrauliche Personen wie ich es bin.  
Und iesmal hol ich mir den Zaster. Bätsch!


> DER VORSCHLAG: Ein Ausländer, Verstorbene Ingenieur Manfred Becker, ein Õl Händler / Unternehmer mit dem Bundes Regierung von Nigeria.
> 
> Er war bis seinen Tod vor drei Jahren in einem gräßichen Flugzeug absturz als Unternehmer bei der regierung taetig, Herr Becker war unsere kunde hier bei der Union Bank PLC., Lagos, und hatte ein schließend kontohaben von USD$18.5M (Achtzehn Million, Fünf Hundert Tausend, US Dollar) welcher die Bank erwartet jetzt fraglos, durch seine Verwandten
> behaupten zu werden oder Andererseit wird den ganze menge als nichtzubehaupten deklarieren und wird zu einem Afrikanischen Vertrauen-Fond für waffen und Munitionbesorgung bei einer der freiheitbewegung hier in Afrika gespendet wird.
> ...


Und tu noch was gutes gegen den Krieg in Afrika. Der Friedensnobelpreis ist mir sicher.


----------



## Adele (18 November 2005)

*Honkong-Mugu*

Irgendwie graust es mir davor, dass Menschen trotz merkwürdigster Texte immer noch ihr Gehirn abschalten, wenn es um leicht zu bekommenes Geld geht. Mir haben sich beim Lesen der von Euch zitierten Anschreiben schon wegen des Wortlauts beinahe die Zähne gekringelt. Wie sagt doch immer ein lieber Onkel: Ein Job ist immer dann unseriös, wenn man selbst erst Geld investieren soll......  Abgesehen davon hätte ich natürlich auch nichts gegen ein Paar Milliönchen einzuwenden  :saint:


----------



## Greenhorn (18 November 2005)

Mein Mitleid für Leute, die auf so was reinfallen und skrupellos genug sind, von dem "blutigen Diktatorengold" mit abkassieren zu wollen, hält sich denn doch arg in Grenzen ...


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

*Re: Honkong-Mugu*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie graust es mir davor, dass Menschen trotz merkwürdigster Texte immer noch ihr Gehirn abschalten, wenn es um leicht zu bekommenes Geld geht.



Adele, der Stieglitz hatte eine Seite zuvor einen prima Link zu der Geschichte von der fränkischen Witwe gepostet. An diesem Beispiel sieht man mal, dass es nicht unbedingt die hirnabschaltenden Normalos sind, die vom großen Geld träumen und auf sowas reinfallen. Der ganze Artikel ist wirklich lesenswert, kostet heute aber was über http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,383454,00.html .

Jedenfalls ist diese Witwe in der Art reingefallen, als dass man sie persönlich über ein angebliches Geschäft ihres verstorbenen Gatten informierte. Da sie selbst nach dem Tod des Mannes das Unternehmen in Franken übernommen hatte und finanziell wohl bereits auf Millionärsseite stand, ging sie davon aus, dass die Informationen stimmen könnten. Sie flog dem Geld entgegen und wurde prompt mit einer Limousine empfangen, in ein Hotel verfrachtet und führte Gespräche mit einem Anwalt. Dann ging es darum gewisse Vorauszahlungen für den Geldtransfer, die Steuern, Bankspesen und die Verwaltung zu tätigen, insgesamt ein paar Hunderttausend nur.
Heute lebt dieses geprellte Mensch in dem Land, wo ihr Geld versickert ist und arbeitet für die Regierung - in Franken hat sie ihr Unternehmen, Freunde und die Familie wegen den Schulden verloren.


----------



## Wembley (19 November 2005)

Ja und vor vielen Jahren gab es einen Artikel im Spiegel, als ein todkranker Geschäftsmann seine Frau versorgt wissen wollte und auf sowas einstieg. Ein Mann, der sich unter normalen Umständen sicher nicht darauf eingelassen hätte.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

@ Reducal

Ich habe diesen Artikel aus Spiegel-online vor einiger Zeit in einem anderen Zusammenang gelesen. Was die zitierte Frau S.-B. angeht, läuft das natürlich auf einer anderen Schiene. Für sie lag die Vermutung nahe, dass ihr Mann als Geschäftsmann in ein möglicherweise lukeratives Projekt investierte. Aber spätestens nach dem zweiten Besuch hätte sie zumindest hellhörig werden können. Anders verhält es sich mit anderen Angeschriebenen, die auch das Risiko einer eventuellen Geldwäsche nicht scheuen, um vermeindlich leicht an die ersehnte Kohle zu kommen. Das ist in etwa die Schiene wie die vermeintlichen Gewinnspiele, nur mit einem weitaus höheren Betrag, gekoppelt an eine - nimm es mir nicht übel - Wortwahl, die an Primitivität nichts zu wünschen übrig lässt. Schon der Text dieser zitierten Schreiben würde mich aufhorchen lassen, weil ich von Amtspersonen jedweder Art eine gewisse Bildung voraussetze.


----------



## Adele (23 November 2005)

*Honkong-Mugu*

  Tschuldigung. Der zickige Text oben drüber ist von mir. Hab wohl Schlaf gewandelt, statt mich anzumelden....


----------



## Timster (23 November 2005)

Honkong Mugu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Anders verhält es sich mit anderen Angeschriebenen, die auch das Risiko einer eventuellen Geldwäsche nicht scheuen, um vermeindlich leicht an die ersehnte Kohle zu kommen. ...


Kann man so sehen. Ich würde hier aber eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lassen. Sicher gibt es die Kandidaten, die sowohl einfach bescheuert sind als auch schnelle Kohle einstecken wollen. Aber meiner Einschätzung nach, ist ein Großteil der Klientel entweder aus ihren Lebensumständen heraus dringend auf zusätzliches Geld angewiesen, bringt entsprechende (unter Umständen temporäre) psychische Labilitäten mit (u.a. auch krankheitsbedingt, z.B. Altersdemenz), ist evtl. nicht hinreichend mit Bildung versorgt, hat durch Fremdsprache bedingte Verständnisprobleme oder ist schlicht und ergreifend hilfsbereit und gleichzeitig etwas naiv.

Ich habe nun schon mit hunderten Mugus Kontakt gehabt, und muss sagen, dass es neben den ausgesprochen amüsanten Formaten und Gestalten durchaus auch psychologisch versierte und talentierte Exemplare gibt.


----------



## Adele (24 November 2005)

*Unerwünschte Werbung / Spam*

@ Jack_T.   Ich bewundere Dein Verständnis für Deine Mitmenschen auch, wenn ich Dir nicht komplett zustimme. Aber voraussichtlich hast Du Recht: "Im Zweifel für die großen und kleinen Schussel wie wir, die sich etwa hier im Forum ausweinen, weil sie aus Unwissenheit oder Unachtsamkeit einem dubiosen "Geschäftemacher"    :bang:  auf den Leim gegangen sind. Vielleicht sollte man mit diesen Mugus so umgehen, wie es Stieglitz und Telekommunicia auf den ersten Seiten zum Kringeln komisch begannen. Die Betroffenen werden es, fürchte ich, nicht allzu spassig finden.


----------



## stieglitz (24 November 2005)

Es schon wieder ein paar Jahre, da hat in Prag eine Pensionär den Konsul von Kenia erschosse. Der Pensionär wurde vorher von der Nigeria Connection um 500.000 € beschissen.


> Prag hat ein Pensionist laut Bericht in den Salzburger Nachrichten dabei € 500.000,-- verloren. Er hat sich dann an den Konsul von Nigeria in Prag gewandt. Als ihm dieser keine Unterstützung versprechen konnte, hat er ihn kurzerhand erschossen. 8 Jahre Haft.


http://kadlicz.twoday.net/stories/783852/
http://www.salzburg.com/sn/05/06/22/artikel/1593685.html

Das Urteil wurde erst jetzt im Juni 2005 gefällt.
Per Google findet man dazu sicher noch mehr.
Eingabe: nigeria + prag


----------



## Greenhorn (24 November 2005)

Welchen Konsul denn nun? Den von Kenia oder von Nigeria ? 
Ist schon ein Unterschied ... Oder gibt's inzwischen auch eine "Kenia Connection"?


----------



## Adele (24 November 2005)

*Honkong-Mugu*

Noch ein zickiger Beitrag!!  So schlimm die Konsequenzen für die Geprellten auch sind, kapiere ich dennoch nicht so recht, dass immer wieder Leute auf so etwas hereinfallen. Ich täte mich schon sehr wundern, wenn sich bei mir irgend eine "hoch gestellte" oder sonst welche andere Person aus einem Land meldet, mit dem ich voraussichtlich bisher mein' Lebtag' nichts zu tun hatte, um ausgerechnet mit mir über Beträge weit jenseits meiner Möglichkeiten zu verhandeln.    :holy:


----------



## Adele (24 November 2005)

*Honkong-Mugu*

"Nigeria", steht jedenfalls in den Salzburger Nachrichten..


----------



## Timster (24 November 2005)

*Re: Unerwünschte Werbung / Spam*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vielleicht sollte man mit diesen Mugus so umgehen, wie es Stieglitz und Telekommunicia auf den ersten Seiten zum Kringeln komisch begannen. ...


Schau doch mal beim 419eater rein. Du wirst feststellen, dass sich ein ganzes Heer an sog. Scambaitern intensiv um die Mugus kümmert. Allerdings eine Warnung: Die Community ist oft hart an der Grenze unterwegs. So zumindest mein Empfinden, weswegen ich mich dort auch zurück gezogen habe. Meine moralischen Bedenken haben auch letztlich dazu geführt, dass ich diesbezügliche Aktivitäten eingestellt habe (schon wieder zu viel Verständnis, und das auch noch für die Mugus? ).


			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... So schlimm die Konsequenzen für die Geprellten auch sind, kapiere ich dennoch nicht so recht, dass immer wieder Leute auf so etwas hereinfallen. ...


Vielleicht hilft da die Lektüre > hier < oder bei 419leagal etwas weiter?


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*Honkong-Mugu*

Was ist das für eine Verbindung zwischen den Niederlanden, sprich diesen Ermittlern, und etwa der "Nigeria Connection"?


----------



## stieglitz (25 November 2005)

*Re: Honkong-Mugu*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> "Nigeria", steht jedenfalls in den Salzburger Nachrichten..


Danke, war mein Fehler.


----------



## stieglitz (25 November 2005)

*Re: Honkong-Mugu*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das für eine Verbindung zwischen den Niederlanden, sprich diesen Ermittlern, und etwa der "Nigeria Connection"?


Die haben ihre Geschäfte zum Teil aus den Niederlanden betrieben.
Nach zahlreichen Verhaftungen wurde es ihnen dann zu heiss dort.
Danach sind sie nach Spanien ausgewichen.
Wo sie jetzt sind ????


----------



## Adele (25 November 2005)

*Honkong-Mugu*

betr. des in dem niederländischen Forum vorhandenen Anzeigenformulars:  Wie kann denn ein Empfänger einer solchen Mugu-Mail überhaupt heraus finden, ob der Absender ein Niederländer ist? Nur ein solcher dürfte doch für die Strafverfolgung der niederländischen Behörden relevant sein? Ehrlich gesagt halte ich das für so gut wie unmöglich, herauszufinden, wer letztlich der Drahtzieher solcher Aktionen ist. Gibt es eine ähnliche Form der Strafverfolgung eigentlich auch hier zu Lande einen ähnlichen Ansprechpartner? Nur für den Fall, dass mir auch mal die Paar Milliönchen für meine Portokasse angeboten werden....  :roll:


----------



## stieglitz (9 Januar 2006)

Jetzt wird vornehm. Mugu auf französisch. Wann hat mich blos letzte mal eine Frau "Mon Cher" genannt? Da muss man ja hinschmelzen und antworten.  


> MON CHER,
> Mon nom est MADAME BEVERLY MURRAY, une citoyenne des Etats-Unis d'Amérique,je suis marié à M. SHERIF LAWAL MURRAY qui a travaillé avec l'ancien Président libérien M. Charles Taylor, il était un des conseillers spéciaux à l'ancien président du LIBERIA Charles Taylor, mon mari a été assassiné sur le 10/08/2003 pendant la guerre civile libérienne.
> Nous étions mariés pendant onze années
> avec seulement un enfant, j'ai décidé de ne pas me remarier pour ne pas faire un autre enfant en dehors de ma maison matrimoniale. Quand mon défunt mari était vivant, il a déposé la somme de $10Million(dix un million d'U.S.Dollars) dans une compagnie de sécurité a abidjan.
> ...


----------



## Sven Udo (9 April 2006)

*AW: Honkong-Mugu*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein zickiger Beitrag!!  So schlimm die Konsequenzen für die Geprellten auch sind, kapiere ich dennoch nicht so recht, dass immer wieder Leute auf so etwas hereinfallen. Ich täte mich schon sehr wundern, wenn sich bei mir irgend eine "hoch gestellte" oder sonst welche andere Person aus einem Land meldet, mit dem ich voraussichtlich bisher mein' Lebtag' nichts zu tun hatte, um ausgerechnet mit mir über Beträge weit jenseits meiner Möglichkeiten zu verhandeln.    :holy:


@Adele, da fallen leider mehr Leute - in Europa und Nordamerika - daruf herein, als man sich es gemeinhin vorstellt.

Und das sind nicht etwa "Pisageschädigte" (die kommen erst noch in das Alter). 
Nein da sind respektable gestandene Persönlichkeiten darunter.

Nur zwei Beispiele: 
Nigeria-Connection erleichtert Schweizer um halbe Million
Der Fall Enningerloh und die Nigeria-Connection


----------



## Sven Udo (9 April 2006)

*AW: Re: Unerwünschte Werbung / Spam*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch mal beim 419eater rein. Du wirst feststellen, dass sich ein ganzes Heer an sog. Scambaitern intensiv um die Mugus kümmert. Allerdings eine Warnung: Die Community ist oft hart an der Grenze unterwegs. So zumindest mein Empfinden, weswegen ich mich dort auch zurück gezogen habe. Meine moralischen Bedenken haben auch letztlich dazu geführt, dass ich diesbezügliche Aktivitäten eingestellt habe (schon wieder zu viel Verständnis, und das auch noch für die Mugus? ).


 Ja, der 419eater hat viele Facetten. Für und wieder, da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander. 
Auch über Scambaiter kann man denken wie man will.

Eins ist allerdings Fakt:
Die "Nigeria-Connection" wird immer aktiver, wie man hier sehen kann:Warnung vor Betrügern bei Internet-Auktionen. Und im übrigen, fallen ja immer noch viele Leute im deutschsprachigen Raum, auf diese Mails herein. 
Einfach deswegen, weil es Sprachprobleme gibt. Das habe ich auch gerade hier, in einem Beitrag - bei euch - gelesen.

Und dagegen tut Scambaiter - Deutschland etwas. Und wie ich finde, in die richtige Richtung. Auch weil dort der Versuch unternommen wird, etwas die Hintergründe "aufzuhellen". 

Nichts und Niemand ist perfekt. Aber etwas gegen Betrug zu unternehmen (jeder auf seine Art) so wie hier in diesem Forum gegen Computerbetrug, dass ist richtig und wichtig, finde ich.


----------



## EX-Taro (9 April 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*

Hallo Ihr`s

Bin neu hier und endschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für Fehler die ich später noch machen werde.

Habe auch schon oft solche und ähnliche Mails bekommen. Kann nur raten diese zu löschen, oder für ganz dreiste einfach eine freche Antwort in Deutsch schreiben, dann hört das von selber auf. 
Meistens kamen die Mails von einem "Bim Botu Tutu" oder so, der angeblich der President einer Südafrikanischen Bank sein, mit Homepage links und Fotos.
Der sollte sich dann mein Geld nehmen, sich in den Flieger setzen und es mir bringen, er würde auch gut bezahlt werden, bei 16, haste nicht gesehen millionen Dollar, Pfund, Lierasi oder Slotti (Rubbel) etc. Wollte der Fredo dann auch nicht machen und hat sich seither nicht mehr gemeldet.
Hoffentlich fallen nicht zu viele darauf rein.
chiao bis bald
EX-Taro


----------



## Wuschel (9 April 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*



			
				EX-Taro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr`s
> 
> Habe auch schon oft solche und ähnliche Mails bekommen. Kann nur raten diese zu löschen, oder für ganz dreiste einfach eine freche Antwort in Deutsch schreiben, dann hört das von selber auf.



Leider nein, die übersetzen das mit Babelfish und schicken dir womöglich auch eine Antwort auf Babelfish-Deutsch. Gib es einer Scambaiter-Gruppe.

Ich habe solchen Leuten schon Abhandlungen meines alten Professors K. L. geschickt, der für seine unverständlichen Vorlesungen bekannt ist. (Mathematische Formeln durch den fraglichen Geldbetrag ersetzen scheint sinnvoll.)

Manchmal kam sogar darauf noch eine Antwort.

Viele Grüße
Wuschel

Die unverständlichen Abhandlungen findest du z.B. hier:
http://www1.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/tree/Persons/leeb/endlich.html

_Name editiert. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## stieglitz (10 April 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*

Für Montag morgen nicht schlecht. Im Spamfilter:
9 Lotteriegewinne a 1.000.000 $
4 Mugus a ca. 25.000.000 $ davon 40 %
macht summa summarum fast  50 Mio. $.

Das gibt nen schönen Osterurlaub


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 April 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*

Warum sind es grundsätzlich 25 Mio US-Dollar ?
Und auch die vielen Flugzeugabstürze haben an "Glaubwürdigkeit" extrem verloren.

Sollten doch mal zur Abwechslung Euro anbieten !
Und statt "Flugzeugabsturz" die "Hinrichtung durch Rebellen" o.ä.

Die Mugus werden doch immer einfallsloser. Wenn die so weitermachen, fallen bald nur noch niederösterreichische Landwirte auf den Schmus rein !


----------



## stieglitz (10 April 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sind es grundsätzlich 25 Mio US-Dollar ?
> Und auch die vielen Flugzeugabstürze haben an "Glaubwürdigkeit" extrem verloren.


Ich hab einfach mal als Mittel 25 Mio. angenommen. Hab das Zeug nicht mehr gelesen, es langweilt langsam. Vielleicht ist mir ja was entgangen und einer war mit 90 Mio. dabei - in EURO -. :sun:


----------



## Sven Udo (10 April 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Hab das Zeug nicht mehr gelesen, es langweilt langsam. Vielleicht ist mir ja was entgangen und einer war mit 90 Mio. dabei - in EURO -. :sun:


 Recht hast du schon stieglitz, die meisten derartigen Mails sind 0/8/15 inzwischen. Man kann aber schon noch - das eine oder andere - schöne Stück finden.

Da führe ich gerade eine angeregte Korrespondenz mit dem UN-Gerelsekretär Kofi Annan persönlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mugus werden doch immer einfallsloser. Wenn die so weitermachen, fallen bald nur noch niederösterreichische Landwirte auf den Schmus rein !


...warte mal noch ein wenig, die sind auch noch drann


----------



## stieglitz (11 April 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*

Wenn das kein lustiger Mugu ist?


> Angesichts soviel professioneller Bedrohung sind nicht nur die Experten in den Labors der Sicherheitshersteller froh, wenn ab und an ein vergleichsweise harmloser und vor allem origineller Betrugsversuch in den Filtern hängen bleibt. So geschehen in den Moskauer Kaspersky Labs in Form eines nigerianischen Bittbriefs. Der Cousin eines nigerianischen Astronauten bittet darin um Hilfe für seinen Verwandten. Aufgrund des Zusammenbruchs der Sowjetunion sitze Air Force Major Abacha Tunde seit 14 Jahren auf einer Raumstation fest - um seinen Rückflug zur Erde zu finanzieren, seien weitere 3 Millionen Dollar nötig. Es wird um Spenden für den Gestrandeten gebeten, der nach Angaben des Cousins "bei guter Laune ist, aber nach Hause möchte".


Gefunden bei Silicon.de im Artikel auf Seite 2 am Ende.
Das ist im übrigen ein sehr interessanter Artikel über die Bedrohungslage im Internet.
http://www.silicon.de/enid/security_management.html/?con_id=18610


----------



## stieglitz (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*

Hier hab ich mal eine Mugu Schreiben, zweisprachig erst englisch dann deutsch.
Ist mir bisher noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.
Hab die Texte gekürzt, steht ja immer der selbe Unsinn drin:


> Deutsche Übersetzung unten:
> -----------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Hongkong Mugu mit Rekordsumme*

Das ist schon dreist, da gibt sich ein Mugu doch tatsächlich als Suha Arafat
aus, und danur 15 Mio.$, das ist mir zu wenig. 


> FROM:MRS SUHA ARAFAT (NEE TAWIL)
> 
> Alternative E- MAI:[.....]
> 
> ...


_Mailadressen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------

